# Tomato and pigs.



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Will your pig eat tomato's. 

My Bluebutts will not eat tomato. My Yorks will eat them but don't really care for them 

My Herefords eat them like candy.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

My berks will fight over them. When I am picking, I toss bad ones to the pigs and chickens, its like tossing a snickers bar into a room full of fat kids.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep, our pigs eat them with exuberance. We have to make sure we throw multiples into the pen, or they will argue over them.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, our pigs eat tomatoes and the plants as well. As a result we have tomatoes growing wild out in our fields.


----------



## TwinCreekFarm (Feb 3, 2014)

I pick up from a produce stand every other day. Tomatoes are a big hit, especially with our Berk boar. He plays games with them, continually snapping his jaws, making a mess. Cantaloupe is another favorite.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

My berks fight over them and have a blast. Anything overripe goes to the pigs. Too many though results in runny poo so I limit the consumption.


----------



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

Ours love them - but hate bread. All five of them won't eat bread but love their veges and fruit. I had heard tomato plants are a bit toxic - not so? I was hoping they would get all the garden plants when we wrap up this fall.


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

My Berks love tomatoes! 

I've been canning salsa, sauce and juice....been giving them the skins and bad ones. ....them and the chickens have been enjoying themselves on them!


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Our AGHs and Berk boar all like tomatoes, ripe or green.


----------



## Blackout (Jul 22, 2014)

My Yorks love them but aren't fond of cucumbers.


----------

